# pearl mint shot at 10m



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

hey guys i shot a pearl mint at 10m for gamekeeper shot of the month


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was an Excellent shot!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice shot.....eagle eye.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great shot!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Smoked it!


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers guys


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

WOW!! NICE SHOT

Fwv2.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Great shot!


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

cheers


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think I could see that from 10m. Good shot.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shot :banana: !!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

In a word FANTASTIC


----------

